

Ask HN: Is there a resource for reporting email addresses for spammy recruiters? - egonschiele

I got a email for a senior Java engineer in New York, but I don't do Java and I'm not in New York. I'd love to report people like this. Is there a website that collects these email addresses and uses them to filter emails / shame spammers?
======
codegeek
You really want to waste time of your life into reporting this? Click
delete/spam and move on. You are not alone and there are far bigger issues
that you should focus your energy on.

------
EarlofGrey
What about the next person who received the email that was a Java Engineer and
is in New York? It may have changed their life.

It takes a second to click delete.

------
doctorwho
Google "black list" or "blacklist" and you'll get a number of useful results.

